# Trooper Jeffrey Werda



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Trooper Jeffrey Werda
*Michigan State Police*
*Michigan*
End of Watch: Wednesday, April 6, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 43
*Tour of Duty:* 11 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, April 6, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Trooper Jeffrey Werda was killed in an automobile accident while responding to assist Saginaw County deputies who were involved in a pursuit at approximately 1:30 am.

Several minutes after he notified dispatchers he was responding to assist, a motorist called 911 to report finding a crashed patrol on Birch Run Road. Trooper Werda's patrol car had rolled over several times and he was ejected from the vehicle.

He was transported to Covenant HealthCare Hospital where he pronounced dead.

Trooper Werda had served with the Michigan State Police for 11 years.

Agency Contact Information
Michigan State Police
333 S. Grand Avenue
PO Box 30634
Lansing, MI 48909

Phone: (517) 332-2521

_*Please contact the Michigan State Police for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Trooper Werda.


----------



## JF5 (Aug 23, 2005)

Way too many this early in the year gentlemen. R.I.P Trooper Werda. Our prayers to you and your family.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in peace Trooper Werda


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Trooper


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------

